# Denon AVR-X4300H on sale at Amazon!



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Denon AVR-X4300 on sale at Amazon for $799.99. I just placed my order!

https://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVRX43...d=1502060418&sr=8-1&keywords=denon+avr-x4300h


----------



## vicky_crispy (Aug 7, 2017)

Is this still on? I checked yesterday and it was active. Today it is $1025 minimum.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Price went up already. You have to act fast whenever these sales put up. I ordered one even though my wife wasn't too happy about it. Now I'm going to try to sell my X4200.


----------

